# Building our stone crypt



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Just a picture of our stone crypt or mausoleum in progress.it 
Will all break down into 8 pieces for storage.

What do you think


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a good solid start. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool. I made a crypt two years ago that also breaks down (5 pieces)... I still have to finish out with a door (this years to-do list) and maybe even a roof section (future!).

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25362&highlight=skullcroft

What are you going to put in the crypt -- or are you allowing people to go inside?


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hellvin , wow yours looks great.

I am going to have a prop bend the bars and poke out and scare , 
With a live zombie then stepping out thru the bars while others are projected
On the back screen thru the fog looking like more are coming out.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool!

The one big Lesson Learned from my build (now that I have decided to put in a solid set of doors rather than a barred gate), was that I need a "back door" by which to come and go without using the front entry...

Definitely keep us posted w/ progress!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Crypt*

Here it is with all the roof trusses in place.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Stone crypt update*

A few more pics of our crypt ready to start
Foaming...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

oldpro said:


> I am going to have a prop bend the bars and poke out and scare ,
> With a live zombie then stepping out thru the bars while others are projected
> On the back screen thru the fog looking like more are coming out.


Ok that just sounds awesome. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a great start and your idea for how to use it sounds wicked good


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Our crypt construction*

Here is a couple more pics of the construction


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Next one*

Another shot from the rear


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Crypt progress*

Couple of pics of the foaming of the crypt .


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Crypt*

One more.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Mausoleum / crypt Celtic cross bigger picture*

Just a pic if the Celtic cross foam start on the mausoleum or crypt


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Mausoleum Celtic cross foam*

Celtic cross first try shaping foam.
What do you think..?


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Pretty cool cross. I will say it personally reminds me a bit more of Triple H, the WWE wrestler though...his "symbol" was very similar, a bit more triangular I think, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Celtic cross*

This was my example I modeled it after.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wall detail ready for paint*

Just a few pics of the stone work in the mausoleum or 
Crypt made from white and pink foam.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*First coat of paint*

Pic of grey stone before aging


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*First washing on stone/ tea staining*

First washing of black


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*2 nd black wash*

Black wash #2 and roof

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/1oldpro/90D98889-86B3-4553-A577-AE895C59051F-7202-00000BCCFC4AC636_zps00d04761.jpg


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Next addition to the crypt*

Check out the new pics of our crypt/ mausoleum .
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m562/1oldpro/19B4734F-1306-45BF-947F-B001D5C3F7D5-8873-00000FD4939C698B_zps0b8149e0.jpg


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Pic of crypt progress*

Getting closer to finished .


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Crypt lighting*

Just a pic of the lighting of the skulls.


----------



## MetalVamp (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome... I now have a project for next year.... Thanxs... I want to see it with the hord of zombies projection in fog.... Really sounds cool...


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Just finished the fog curtain last night and fog comes out of the top skull also.


----------



## MetalVamp (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool... I got a fog curtain in my de-contamination room... I can't wait to see this..


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Fog thru skull*

Testing the fog blowing thru the center skull.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Crypt progress*

Made interior stone panels today.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

A little you tube video walk around of our crypt 
Showing some of the details and effects.
Take a look and let us know what you think.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Another video of the first test with the animatronic crypt keeper .
This has the fog fan and lights controlled by the controll.
This is just cheep fog and no chiller yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those glowing eyes peering through the fog is a pretty cool effect.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those glowing eyes peering through the fog is a pretty cool effect.


Thanks roxy
Trying to put a robe on him now and not limit the motion.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the glowing eyes too, though it would be nice if you could make the lighting/turning them on a bit more subtle and or have them "blink".
Will the fog always be blasted out the way it's shown in your video? I might try defusing them a bit so that the fog seems to come from "nowhere" rather than the two or three distinct locations, it would help enhance the look and effect of your props rather than be distractions from them.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> I like the glowing eyes too, though it would be nice if you could make the lighting/turning them on a bit more subtle and or have them "blink".
> Will the fog always be blasted out the way it's shown in your video? I might try defusing them a bit so that the fog seems to come from "nowhere" rather than the two or three distinct locations, it would help enhance the look and effect of your props rather than be distractions from them.
> Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


Thanks , I am using a 400 watt fog and maybe it's too big.
I have fog from the skull a fog curtain and ground fog in the back.
I am working on cutting down the flow to the skull. I want to hide the prop until
It's ready to pop forward. I am really surprised how quickly and how much fog gets there thru the PVC from just one fog machine. 
With the chiller the fog should all fall pretty good and maybe look better then.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn man! Awesome build, and from the looks of it, sturdy enough to park one of your hotrods in during the off season!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

pagan said:


> Damn man! Awesome build, and from the looks of it, sturdy enough to park one of your hotrods in during the off season!


Thanks , yea my brother says I over built it. 
We just took it apart and moved it out yesterday .
So now it's outside I will send new pics and video soon.


----------

